# Fahrradträger Anhängerkupplung - Erfahrungen



## Danlion (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Forum Kollegen,

ich möchte mir einen Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung zulegen, auf den ich 4! Bikes drauf bekomme. Ich habe bisher den Thule Euroclassic G6 929 mit Adapter fürs 4. Bike rausgesucht. Hat mit diesem Träger von euch jemand Erfahrungen?
Ich möchte folgende Bikes transportieren:
Ein Fully mit 1200 mm Radstand
Ein Damentrekkingrad
Ein Hardtail von meinem Sohn 
sowie ein Kinderrad von meiner Tochter

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## kc85 (2. Januar 2018)

Sollte klappen. Auch wenn es auf dem Träger relativ eng zugeht. Man muss am Anfang halt etwas rumbasteln und -probieren, bis man (bei voller Bestückung) die optimale Position für jedes Rad und für die Haltearme plus Pedalpositionen gefunden hat. Dann am besten ein Foto machen und ins Handschuhfach packen.

Ich transportiere auf dem Träger aktuell 2 Hardtails für mich und meine Frau, ein kleines 26er HT für die große Tochter und dazu ein 24er HT für die Jüngste. Demontiert werden nur eine Sattelstütze+Sattel an einem der beiden großen Räder (meine Frau und ich sind beide recht groß), weil die sich sonst mit den Lenkern ins Gehege kommen. Die zweite Stütze wird einfach um 180 Grad gedreht.

Hier mal ein Bild (noch mit 24'' und 20'' für die Kids):







Hat man einmal alles untergebracht ist das Ding idiotensicher zu bedienen und selbst das Abklappen funktioniert voll bestückt problemlos.

Wenn das Fully und das Treckingteil passen, sollte der Rest kein Problem sein. Am besten vor dem Kauf ausprobieren. Den Träger findet man häufig zum Ausleihen.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danlion (2. Januar 2018)

Super ! Danke für das anschauliche Bild 

Bei ATU gibt es den E-Family Carrier 937, der soll angeblich dem G6 Euroclassic 929 entsprechen. Wenn mir der Thule Support das bestätigt, geh ich den mal mit meinem Bike testen.


----------



## kc85 (3. Januar 2018)

Der 937 sieht baugleich zum G6 929 aus. Zumal als Erweiterungssatz für das 4. Rad der 928-1 angeboten wird, der auch beim G6 929 passt. Auch bei den sonstigen Merkmalen sehe ich keinen Unterschied.

Hier noch mal ein Bild voll bestückt und abgeklappt:






Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, kein Teil der Räder oder des Trägers berührt den Boden. Das Abklappen bekommt auch die beste aller Ehefrauen selbst vollbeladen problemlos hin. Falls es da Bedenken gibt. 

kc85


----------



## sharky (3. Januar 2018)

ich werde mit den heckträgern nicht warm. man muss die arme mit den rahmenhaltern immer recht umständlich durch die bereits verlasteten räder durchfädeln und den rahmen oft an stellen klemmen, wo man eigentlich nicht will. zumindest wenn man mehrere langhubige fullies hat, wird das schwer bis fast unmöglich, weil man kaum durchkommt. 

ich hab mich dann doch für die dachträgervariante entschieden. 4x thule proride. geht einwandfrei


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ... man muss die arme mit den rahmenhaltern immer recht umständlich durch die bereits verlasteten räder durchfädeln und den rahmen oft an stellen klemmen, wo man eigentlich nicht will. zumindest wenn man mehrere langhubige fullies hat, wird das schwer bis fast unmöglich, weil man kaum durchkommt.
> ...


Von Fiamma gibt es gebogene Halter:




Gibt’s in verschiedenen Längen. Damit funktionierts.


----------



## Danlion (3. Januar 2018)

Hab heute von Thule Antwort bekommen:
Der 937 ist identisch mit dem G6 929. Der 937 ist eine Sonderedition für ATU mit nur 2 Jahren Garantie anstelle von 5 Jahren für den 929, dafür allerdings mit 350€ für den Grundträger deutlich billiger. 

Der Support hat mir zudem verraten, dass im Mai neue Träger erscheinen, evtl lohnt es sich zu warten. Ich hoffe das Thule einen Träger auf den Markt bringt für 4 Räder aber etwas mehr Platz zwischen den Bikes und evtl. auch leichter, damit man die Stützlast nicht so schnell erreicht.


----------



## Altmetal (3. Januar 2018)

Wenn der Träger mehr Abstand zwischen den Rädern haben soll, ist der Hebel länger. Auch nicht gut.


----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Von Fiamma gibt es gebogene Halter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das rasterband erweckt nicht mein größtes vertrauen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Januar 2018)

Ausprobiert? Oder nur mal was zum Meckern gesucht? [emoji6]

Ich habe beide Befestigungssysteme an meinem Thule-Träger im Einsatz. 
Wenn Du die Systeme Thule und Fiamma vergleichst, ist das Fiamma mMn das bessere. Aus der Thule-Klammer kann der Rahmen rausrutschen. Carbon-Rahmen lassen sich mit dem Fiamma auch stressfreier befestigen. Nur abschließen geht bei Fiamma nicht. 
Aber dafür gibt es von Thule abschliessbare Laufradhalter und ein separates Kabelschloss über alles. 

Unterm Strich alles besser, als vier Räder auf‘s Dach zu wuchten! [emoji6]


----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2018)

reine feststellung. beim proride hat man einen vernünftigen, massiven arm, der den rahmen greift. hier halt nur ein zurrband. da vertraue ich dem proride einfach mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Januar 2018)

Feststellung, ohne das Teil im Einsatz erlebt zu haben? Bravo!

Den Proride für’s Dach (deren Klemmung ich z.B. nicht getraut habe und immer noch mit einem Spanngurt zusätzlich sicherte) hatte ich auch.

Ich weiss, was es heissen kann, vier „langhubige Fullies“ auf‘s Dach zu stellen und kenne nur zu gut den höheren Spritverbrauch, das Gewackele und die eingesauten Räder.

Genau deswegen der Kupplungsträger. [emoji6]


----------



## Azrael (4. Januar 2018)

Als Bedenkenträger muss ich auf das Gesamtgewicht der Fuhre hinweisen! 
Ich bin mit meinem Astra G (Allerdings nicht der Kombi) genau so wie auf dem Bild unterwegs gewesen. Also Träger, Dachbox, 2 Erwachsene, 2 Kinder + die dazugehörigen Bikes und Gepäck für 10 Tage usw.
Die Zuladung darf in den meisten Fällen nicht wesentlich höher sein als 500 kg. Beim meinem Astra waren es 525Kg inklusive Sprit.
Ich lag bei einer Kontrolle, die zur Ferienzeit recht häufig sind, bei 130kg zu viel. Zum Glück war der Tank fast leer! War dennoch sehr teuer.


----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Feststellung, ohne das Teil im Einsatz erlebt zu haben? Bravo!
> 
> 
> Ich weiss, was es heissen kann, vier „langhubige Fullies“ auf‘s Dach zu stellen und kenne nur zu gut den höheren Spritverbrauch, das Gewackele und die eingesauten Räder.]


ich brauche 1l mehr mit den Rädern auf dem Dach. Der Spritverbrauch hängt halt auch stark mit dem Motor zusammen. Von sonderlich viel dreck kann ich nicht berichten


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ich brauche 1l mehr mit den Rädern auf dem Dach. ...



Man will ja aber auch ankommen.


----------



## mivec (16. Januar 2018)

Darf ich mich in diesem Thema mit einer Frage anhängen?

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Fahrradträger für eine v-Klasse Marco Polo.
Wir möchten zwei Hardtails transportieren, davon eines aus Karbon (auch Felgen). Beide Räder wiegen zusammen ca. 22kg.
Ich mache mir vor allem etwas Sorgen wegen dem Carbon Rahmen (Klemmung am Träger) und ein bisschen wegen den Karbon Felgen. (die stehen etwas auf der Seite raus.)

Bei mir kommt noch die zusätzliche Anforderung, dass ich die Heckklappe öffnen möchte ohne die Räder vom Träger zu nehmen. Sprich, der Träger muss sich abkippen lassen. Zur Zeit tendiere ich zum Strada DL3. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit diesem Träger, oder gibt es andere Empfehlungen? Wie kritisch ist das mit dem Carbonzeugs schlussendlich?

So sieht der DL3 dann aus beim Marco Polo (Beispiel Foto gefunden mit google) :


----------



## Murph (16. Januar 2018)

Geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu... 

Habe einen Atera Träger im Einsatz, leider kein Bild. Für mich war der Ratschenverschluss des Trägers das entscheidende
Kaufkriterium. Mit den Klauen von Thule war ich an meinem alten Heckträger nicht so zufrieden.
Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt ist das der Träger auf Schienen vom Fahrzeug weg fährt bzw. schwenkt.
Achja, die Ratschen sind auch abschließbar! Könnte mir vorstellen das mit solchen Ratschen die Druckbelastung bei einem Carbonrahmen
auf einer größeren Fläche verteilt wird. Anders könnte es mit den Kunststoff Ratschen bei den Felgen aussehen. 
Da sind ev. die Nylonschlaufen von Thule besser, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob die an aktuellen Trägern noch verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (16. Januar 2018)

Ich habe seit Jahren den Thule mit der Erweiterung für das 4. Rad. Der Träger funktioniert bestens und wenn man sich einmal Gedanken gemacht hat, ist er innerhalb von Minuten beladen. Das Durchfädeln der Klemmstangen ist nie ein Problem gewesen und selbst mit Carbonrahmen habe ich immer eine klemmbare Position gefunden. Wichtig: Die Klemmung soll nur das Umkippen verhindern, das Rad steht ja auf den Schienen - also nicht wie bekloppt anknallen. Die Variante mit dem Rasterband finde ich vielversprechend und werde sie bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Falls es doch mal nicht möglich sein sollte, einen Rahmen zu klemmen, gibt es von Thule eine Stange, die zwischen Sattelstütze und Vorbau geklemmt werden kann, an der man die Klemmung befestigen kann. Die habe ich mir mal für ein Kinderrad zugelegt, aber letztendlich doch nie gebraucht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das immer noch die beste Art, Fahrräder am Auto zu transportieren und ich würde mir den Träger jederzeit wieder kaufen. Ich war mit dem Teil etwa 10x in Italien, 5x im Norden und noch viel öfter in den Alpen - er hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Wenn ich was zu meckern hätte, dann wären es die Leuchtmittel. Ich musste so ziemlich alle Birnen in den letzten Jahren mal austauschen. Aber da kann der Träger ja nix zu . Wenn der Träger voll beladen ist und man ihn nach hinten abkippt, dann hält der das zwar, aber dank der Hebelverhältnisse muss die Konstruktion ziemlich starke Kräfte aufnehmen. Ich versuche das daher zu vermeiden, indem ich den Träger im abgeklappten Zustand abstütze, während jemand anders im Kofferraum rumwurschtelt. Das kommt bei meiner Reiseplanung maximal mal bei nem Tankstopp vor. Ansonsten gilt: Erst den Kofferraum beladen, dann den Träger und die Fahrräder montieren. Bei Ankunft alles rückwärts.
Mit nur einem oder zwei Rädern (das ist der häufigste Einsatzfall) ist das total wurscht.
Aufs Dach werde ich keine Räder mehr stellen. Damit habe ich mir nach einem längeren Provence-Trip dermaßen die Griffe und alles andere mit Insekten eingesaut, das war kaum noch zu retten. Von der ekelhaften Montage, dem Spritverbrauch und der Geräuschkulisse mal ganz abgesehen.

Daher: Thule rules!


----------



## TitusLE (16. Januar 2018)

Da kann ich @Danimal und anderen, die sich für den Kupplungsträger aussprechen nur zustimmen. Ich fahre 'nen Van. Zwar keinen den höchsten, aber trotzdem möchte ich da auch nicht vier Räder hochwuchten.
Beim Kupplungsträger, insbesondere mit 4 Rädern, ist die Stützlast zu beachten. Ich habe den Thule G6 929 mit der Erweiterungsschiene, 4 Trekkingräder bekomme ich trotz 85 kg Stützlast aber nicht drauf. Auch der Träger ist mit 66 kg Gesamtlast dann überladen. Mit vier MTBs ist das aber alles kein Problem.
Bzgl. des neuen Modells und evtl. größeren Abständen gebe ich zu bedenken, dass mit größerem Abstand der Träger doch irgendwann mal am Boden aufliegt. Mit 4 Rädern darf der Abstand, denke ich, nicht viel größer sein.

Übrigens ist der 929 nach Aussage eines Kollegen der einzige Träger bei dem man beim T6 (T5, T4...?) die Heckklappe mit montierten Rädern öffnen kann.


----------



## mivec (16. Januar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der 929 nach Aussage eines Kollegen der einzige Träger bei dem man beim T6 (T5, T4...?) die Heckklappe mit montierten Rädern öffnen kann.



So viel ich mitbekommen habe, sollte der Strada DL3 da beim VW T und auch beim Mercedes V auch funktionieren. 
Ich werde mich wohl zwischen Thule und Strada entscheiden..


----------



## TitusLE (16. Januar 2018)

mivec schrieb:


> So viel ich mitbekommen habe, sollte der Strada DL3 da beim VW T und auch beim Mercedes V auch funktionieren.
> Ich werde mich wohl zwischen Thule und Strada entscheiden..


Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was mein Kollege mir erzählt hat. Der hat sich seinerzeit überall schlau gemacht. Der 928 soll auch nicht passen, es muss der 929 sein.
Wenn der Atera auch passt und du die Auswahl hast, umso besser. Ich weiß nicht, welchen ich nehmen würde. Haben beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Als ich gekauft habe, war der Atera nicht verfügbar. Außerdem stand in der BDA eines Atera-Modells, dass bei Beladung mit 4 Rädern der Träger mit Spanngurten, die oben an der Kofferraumklappe befestigt werden sollten, abgespannt werden soll. Das fand ich wenig vertrauenserweckend.
Mehr Vertrauen solltest du in die Carbonrahmen haben. Die können mehr ab, als man denkt. Für den Kopf mache ich aber auch ein längs aufgeschnittenes HT-Rohr, das dazu etwas ausgepolstert ist, drumrum. Allerdings nur für längere Strecken.


----------



## mivec (16. Januar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was mein Kollege mir erzählt hat. Der hat sich seinerzeit überall schlau gemacht. Der 928 soll auch nicht passen, es muss der 929 sein.
> .



Vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweilen geändert.. Schaue mal hier : https://www.calisolar.ch/produkte-für-vw/zubehör/fahrradträger/

Du hast sicher recht, was die Carbonrahmen angeht.  Ich bin ja schlussendlich auch bei weitem nicht der erste, welcher sowas transportieren möchte  Das mit einem Rohr ist eine gute Idee. Ausserdem werde ich noch irgendeine Blache drüber machen - das aber eher, damit man nicht sieht was drunter ist.
Wir wollen eigentlich nur zwei MTB durch die Gegend schaukeln, vielleicht selten auch mal ein drittes. Kommt schon gut...


----------



## TitusLE (18. Januar 2018)

mivec schrieb:


> Ausserdem werde ich noch irgendeine Blache drüber machen


Blache = Plane, Abdeckung?
Das würde ich persönlich nicht machen. Damit erhöhst du den Windwiderstand massiv. Der Fahrtwind ist bei dem großen Auto vermutlich nicht das Problem. Aber die Verwirbelungen, die direkt hinter dem Auto auftreten dürften durch so eine Plane deutlich mehr an den Rädern zerren als ohne.
Ansonsten scheinst du Recht zu haben und auch der Strada passt für den T6. Mein Kollege hat sich im VW Bus-Forum schlaugemacht und die Leute berichteten dort, dass nur der 929 ginge. Aufpassen musst du mit dem Gewicht. Die 14 kg, die oben angegeben werden scheinen nicht zu stimmen. Wenn man auf den Jetzt bestellen-Button klickt stehen dort 19 kg plus 4 kg für die Erweiterung. Das erscheint mir realistischer.


----------



## Danlion (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
demnächst bringt Thule den VeloSpace XT 938 und 939 raus. Der Träger bringt nochmals Verbesserungen im Vergleich zum Eurospace G6 mit sich, wie einen etwas größeren Abstand zwischen den Bikes, ein größerer Radstand (bis 1300 mm) und wohl keine Probleme mehr mit sehr dicken Reifen.
Für mich klingt das wie der ideale Träger, mal sehn ....


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2018)

Danlion schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> demnächst bringt Thule den VeloSpace XT 938 und 939 raus. Der Träger bringt nochmals Verbesserungen im Vergleich zum Eurospace G6 mit sich, wie einen etwas größeren Abstand zwischen den Bikes, ein größerer Radstand (bis 1300 mm) und wohl keine Probleme mehr mit sehr dicken Reifen.
> Für mich klingt das wie der ideale Träger, mal sehn ....


Der strada EVO3 sollte auch am vw gehen, da er auch am jumpy passt...


----------



## linne (27. Februar 2018)

Leider gab es im anderen Thread keine Antworten mehr, deshalb versuche ich es hier: 
Möchte mit bald einen Träger für die AHK kaufen. Es sollen 2 Enduros darauf passen. Carbon Rahmen sollten ohne Probleme geklemmt werden. Schwanke zwischen Strada e-bike M, Thule Velo Compact und Easy Fold XT. Letztere ist mir eigentlich zu teuer und zusammen klappbar muss es auch nicht sein. Jemand Tips?


----------



## TomE (28. Februar 2018)

Strada e-bike M ist auch bei mir Nr.1, durch die Schlaufen erhoffe ich mir weniger Gefahr beim Umgang mit Carbonrahmen.

Da bin ich bei jeglicher Art Klemmbacken eher skeptisch.

Zumal der Träger auch recht günstig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Fahrradträger für Anhängerkupplung für 4 Bikes. 2x26“ 1xTrakking und 1x29“. Ich habe aber eigentlich keine Lust 500-600€ für einen Träger auszugeben. 
Gibt es irgendwelche Alternativen?
Wie z.B.: https://www.amazon.de/Eufab-11556-Fahrradträger-Amber-IV/dp/B01BPNJYJS ?


----------



## TitusLE (15. Juli 2018)

Funktionieren wird der Träger sicherlich. Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die hochwertigen Markenträger IMHO ihren Preis wert sind. Die verarbeiteten Materialien und auch die Funktionalität sich schon "anders". Den Eufab konkret kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Hans (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

häng mich mal ran

suche auch eine Kupplungsträger , für 2 Räder. Es soll auch für 2 Ebikes passen, also großen Schienenabstand, Reifen mit 2,8 Zoll

meine Favoriten





__





						Thule VeloSpace XT | Thule | Deutschland
					

Thule VeloSpace XT - Der vielseitige Fahrradträger für Fahrräder jeder Art – von E-Bikes und Fatbikes bis hin zu Kinderfahrrädern.




					www.thule.com
				




*Thule VeloSpace XT 2*
Schienabstand 25 cm - nicht zusammenklappbar





__





						Thule EasyFold XT | Thule | Deutschland
					

Thule EasyFold XT - Der komplett zusammenklappbare, kompakte und benutzerfreundliche Anhängerkupplungs-Fahrradträger für Fahrräder jeder Art




					www.thule.com
				




*Thule EasyFold XT 2*
Schienenabstand 22 cm - Klappbar






						E-Bike Träger für Anhängerkupplung｜ATERA Premium Trägersysteme
					

Atera Strada E-Bike für zwei E-Bikes oder für zwei Fahrräder. Großer E-Bike-Träger für die Anhängerkupplung. Empfehlung für Räder mit großem Achsabstand.  Erhöhter Beladekomfort durch 23 cm Radschienenabstand. Besonders auch für E-Bikes empfohlen.




					www.atera.de
				




Atera Strada e-bike m/l

Schienabstand 23 cm, für breitere Reifen andere Rastbänder erforderlich

habt Ihr da Erfahrung ?

Danke

Hans


----------

